# Is The Glass



## Keno Star (May 1, 2012)

Is the glass half empty or half full?


----------



## suprhromnn (May 1, 2012)

Half full of air half full of drink.


----------



## Thoreau (May 1, 2012)

sitk said:


> The glass is twice as large as it needs to be.


Best answer ever


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 1, 2012)

i don't care whether its half full or empty.....all i know is i'd like a fucking re-fill


----------

